# [OT] star wars (original trilogy) dvd



## King_Stannis (Apr 4, 2002)

i just picked up a book in the discount bin of waldenbooks. it is a star wars action figure archive up through 1997. it is a fascinating book, with not only pictures of every star wars action figure-related product produced (1978-1997), but with pictures of the characters/vehicles from the movies themselves.

i started to notice that there were a lot of pictures of deleted scenes from the trilogy. one that caught my attention was of admiral jerjerrhold(sp) attempting to gain access to the emperor's chamber in "Jedi"....only to have one of the red imperial guardsman drop a nice ass-kicking on him - just for not going through the proper channels. apparently you don't just stop by and say "hi" to the emperor.

do any of you know if these deleted scenes from the original trilogy are planning on being released in future DVD or are already available?

thanks.


----------



## Welverin (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: star wars (original trilogy) dvd*



			
				King_Stannis said:
			
		

> *
> do any of you know if these deleted scenes from the original trilogy are planning on being released in future DVD or are already available?*




Seeing as how Lucas had to be badgered into releasing the Episode 1 DVD when he did it will probably be a while before we see the original series on DVD.

btw that's the first I've heard of those scenes, of course I don't study every bit of Star Wars minutiae.


----------



## Wicht (Apr 5, 2002)

I had heard that there would be no release of the original trilogy onto DVD until after the first three movies are finished and released (or second three movies depending on YPOV)


----------



## Tsyr (Apr 5, 2002)

Lucas has (IMHO) acting really stupid the last few years, and his assorted strange release policies (The "special edition" volumes of Star Wars, then ANOTHER "Special Edition" star wars not long after, and then stating at one point "No DVD version!" (I had actualy never heard him take that back...)... I dunno. I think he's starting to slip. I mean, we got Jar Jar, almost got nsync, etc...

If you read Zhans last books for Star Wars, he shows what a Royal Guard was really like, IMHO. Danged impressive.


----------



## Welverin (Apr 5, 2002)

Wicht said:
			
		

> *I had heard that there would be no release of the original trilogy onto DVD until after the first three movies are finished and released (or second three movies depending on YPOV) *




That's what I was referring to as well, but furthermore I think the plan originally was to wait to release any DVD's until after Episode 3 was out so that they could concentrate on them and do it right. Problem is so many fans complained that they ended up putting out ep1 out to appease them.


----------



## Aaron L (Apr 5, 2002)

I heard that Lucas invested heavily in DivX and got angry when it bombed, so he pouted and said he wouldn't release them on DVD.


----------



## Some guy from Ohio (Apr 5, 2002)

There are plenty of deleted scenes in the original trilogy that Star Wars fans salivate to see on film.  You can find photos on various sites around the web if you do some digging.
A rumor of an “ultimate edition” has been floating around for awhile now that is supposed to contain many of these clips but I have never seen anything that looks like real proof that this is true.  


> The "special edition" volumes of Star Wars, then ANOTHER "Special Edition" star wars not long after



    To What are you refering to?


----------



## Tsyr (Apr 5, 2002)

Some guy from Ohio said:
			
		

> *To What are you refering to? *




I'll try to find the exact details, but there were two releases of Star Wars quite close together... Within a year I think, two at most. This was... maybe four years ago? The later release was in a box set type dealy, but there had been another release a bit before that was also heralded as a "special edition" release.


----------



## King_Stannis (Apr 5, 2002)

it sounds as if we're going to have to wait a substantial amount of time before we see any of these deleted scenes. bummer.


----------



## Lothaire (Apr 5, 2002)

There weren't two special editions.
There was however a cleaned up THX compliant rerelease of the classic trilogy. Then about a year and a half later the Special Editions came out.

Some of us have both. But I guess thats okay, because some of the new scense eat bantha poodoo. Like Greedo shooting first.


----------

